# Streaming netflix from laptop through receiver



## AustinfromHouston (Sep 29, 2008)

Hello, all!

I am having a bit of a problem connecting my laptop to my receiver to watch streaming netflix movies. First of all, the equipment involved:

HP DV2170us (has an HDMI port)
Denon 2309ci
Samsung LN52a850

I have done this before with no problem without the receiver. I had a PS3 connected to the HDMI cable which works just fine through the receiver. But when I move the cable from the PS3 to my laptop, it gets either no signal or a distorted, weak signal (I was only able to get this upon rebooting my laptop for a few seconds during the windows loading screen). I have it connected to the dvd input on the receiver, and then the TV connected to the monitor output. My computer detects the receiver - the model number comes up in my display settings, but no matter how I change the settings on my computer, the TV says 'no signal'.

I'm pretty sure it's a setting on my receiver, but I don't know what I should change. The video input should stay the same, obviously, and I haven't even gotten far enough to even worry about the sound.

Any ideas?? :help::gah::help:


----------



## AustinfromHouston (Sep 29, 2008)

I think I might have figured it out. I think I have a bad HDMI cable, because when I plugged it back into the PS3, it's not getting a signal now, or it's saying 'mode not supported.' I was planning on getting some new shorter ones anyway, so I'll post again tomorrow whether it solves the problem or not.

I also just noticed the HDMI indicator on the receiver going on and off. Not flashing, more like it's not getting a strong enough signal. Strange.


Edit: It's definitely a bad cable. I switched it from my PS3 to my cable box and now the PS3 works and the cable TV doesn't.

Edit #2: Tried a different cable on my laptop and it worked perfectly.

Problem solved.

Oh, and it was a Monster cable, too. Came with my TV, and it's the only cable I've ever had go bad. Probably not coincidentally, it's also the only Monster cable I've ever owned.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Boot sequence is also an issue with HDMI -- sometimes a failure occurs when the display is turned on after the source. But the connectors are also pretty fragile, so a slight bend could cause some pins to not make contact (or contact the wrong spot).

If you need a cheap but good HDMI replacmenet cable, Parts Express and Monoprice have very good ones at low prices. Search around here, you'll find plenty of threads where people love these and they are much cheaper than Monster.


----------



## AustinfromHouston (Sep 29, 2008)

At least their customer service is good...

I contacted them and they told me that all their cables have a lifetime warranty. Got an RMA number - shipping it back to them on Mon. for a replacement.

Much better than having to buy a new one, since this one is short enough to work easily with my newly organized setup.

Thanks for the advice on the cheap cables. I'll look into it.


----------



## AustinfromHouston (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the tip on the HDMI cables! Bought three 1m & 2m cables from partsexpress.com for about 20 bucks. That'll cut down A LOT on the cable clutter! :T


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

No problem. I have a dealer account with PE (I do custom installs as a side job), and have been very impressed with their customer service, selection, and pricing.


----------

